# Blood parrot laid eggs



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I noticed today that my blood parrot layer eggs today and I have never delt with these type of fish and eggs. What do I need to do, I have read that white eggs don't hatch ? And it can be up to 15 days ? Both of my blood parrots are very aggressive, can I have a male and a female ?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not sure what to say about this one Dr. Moreau....


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

I suggest you cull the eggs. Don't reproduce hybrids and science lab outcomes like blood parrots...


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

yannis2307 said:


> I suggest you cull the eggs. Don't reproduce hybrids and science lab outcomes like blood parrots...


I agree 110 percent


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

I got rid of them to mean for my tank 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

